# Suche Hilfe



## Mörphi (9 Februar 2010)

Hallo 

Ich suche jemanden der mir bei einem Projekt helfen könnte. 
Es ist keine grosse Sache aber ich komme leider nicht mehr weiter 
Am besten wäre jemand der sich mit CoDeSys auskennt.

Gruss und Danke
Mörphi


----------



## dirknico (9 Februar 2010)

Worum geht es denn?

Ein paar Details wären von Vorteil.


----------



## vierlagig (9 Februar 2010)

bezahlung?


----------



## Mörphi (9 Februar 2010)

Falls jemend helfen könnte kann ich ihm alles zusenden was ich schon habe resp. gemacht habe.

Gruss


----------



## vierlagig (9 Februar 2010)

Mörphi schrieb:


> Falls jemend helfen könnte kann ich ihm alles zusenden was ich schon habe resp. gemacht habe.
> 
> Gruss



das ist an sich ne schöne sache, aber was lässt du dich das projekt kosten? wenn man den umfang kennt, könnte man auch ein angebot unterbreiten, aber du hälst ja damit schön und konsequent hintern berg...


----------



## Mörphi (9 Februar 2010)

Das kann ich ja nicht sasgen da ich mich mit CoDeSys nicht auskenne...darum auch diese Aussage, damit derjenige dann sagen kann wielange das er für die Sache hätte...ich würde sagen einer der sich auskennt dürfte nicht mehr als eine Stunde für das ganze haben...


----------



## Grubba (9 Februar 2010)

Ich glaube, das bei Einstellung Deines Problems in die:

-> *Beckhoff - CoDeSys - IEC61131* 

Abteilung das Ganze auch vielleicht kostenlos lösbar wäre.

(Ohne den Finanzhaien jegliche Hoffnung rauben zu wollen)


----------



## RobiHerb (9 Februar 2010)

*???*



Grubba schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ....
> 
> (Ohne den Finanzhaien jegliche Hoffnung rauben zu wollen)



Ach so, das ist das Forum der Weihnachtsmänner und Sozialarbeitern?

Also dem Themenstarter als Hinweis, eine PN und einige Infos und es gibt ein Angebot von mir.


----------



## Grubba (9 Februar 2010)

> Ach so, das ist das Forum der Weihnachtsmänner und Sozialarbeitern?


 
1. Die Sozialarbeiter stehen schon längst in der Pommesbude vor der Friteuse
2. Weihnachtsmänner verheddern sich mit den elend langen Bärten in der Tastatur
3. Für ein Problem, welches zur Lösung mit 1 Stunde veranschlagt wird, lässt sich *vielleicht* durch ein paar (kostenlose) Tips selber eine Lösung finden


----------



## vierlagig (10 Februar 2010)

Grubba schrieb:


> 3. Für ein Problem, welches zur Lösung mit 1 Stunde veranschlagt wird, lässt sich *vielleicht* durch ein paar (kostenlose) Tips selber eine Lösung finden



es geht die umsetzung EINES bausteins.
hier ist einer am werk, der angst hat neues zu lernen.
hab ihm, so denk ich, auf den richtigen weg geholfen - völlig kostenlos.


----------



## Mörphi (23 Februar 2010)

Hallo 

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich diese AWL Funktion ins FUP umschreibe...habe irgendwie eine Blokade 

U M 9.0
U M 5.1
U E 0.1
UN E 0.2
U E 0.4
UN E 0.3
S M 10.0
R M 9.0

Aktionen//

U M 10.0
S A 1.2
R A 1.3

Danke euch für die Hilfe...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Februar 2010)

Mörphi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen wie ich diese AWL Funktion ins FUP umschreibe...habe irgendwie eine Blokade
> 
> ...




Das nicht dein Ernst, oder ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Februar 2010)

... so etwa ?


----------



## Mörphi (23 Februar 2010)

Leider schon :-? aber dank dir für deine Hilfe...

also ist der teil mit den Aktionen (unten) ein separater Baustein?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Februar 2010)

Ein seperater Baustein ist nicht nötig... aber ein anderes Netzwerk wäre sinnvoll


----------

